# Need help with Chicken broth



## GreenGypsy (Jul 6, 2014)

*I posted this in the wrong spot earlier,sorry Admin*

Okay, so I bought a whole 3lb chicken frozen from my local meat market/farmer. I need to make broth with it but I have no idea how or how much to expect from it. I'm going to also freeze the meat. I can't have carrots of celery so I don't know how to flavor the broth as it cooks. I'm going to have to freeze everything in bags for the moment. Advice and instructions please..


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Broth, easy peesy. Through that chicken in a large stock pot, fill 3/4 full of water. Add one large onion (chopped), garlic (lots) now through in 6 bay leaves and a heaping tablespoon of thyme and oregano. Bring to a heavy boil and reduce to a simmer. Let it simmer all day. Now, what I do is add more thyme and oregano about 1/2 hour before I turn the heat off. Taste and add salt and pepper to taste and strain.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Morning Green! Gundog gave you a good recipe. I throw the thawed chicken in the pot and add enough water to just cover it. Simmer until the meat pulls off the bone easily. Then throw all the bones back into the pot with the liquid and simmer some more. You can also add cilantro, jalapenos, rosemary......Homemade broth is the best!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Parsnips, turnips, leeks, fennel, celery root, all can be added for flavor.
Make sure to start w/ cold water.
Skim the fat when it comes to the top.

I portion ziplock bags w/ 2 cups of stock per bag. Put the bags in an 11x13 pan in the freezer, and when the bags are frozen remove them from the pan.
I do NOT salt my stock.
I do add pepper corns.

Parsley I add, the last 30 min of the cooking process.

When the stock is done I fill the sink w/ ice and cold water and put the pot in to cool the stock down properly.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Good suggestions, 

I always add a dash of apple cider vinegar at the beginning to pull more minerals out of the bones  - and add about a month's worth of vegetable trimmings that I keep in the freezer for the express purpose of making broth. 

Nothing makes your house smell better than a pot of broth!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I put the chicken into a roaster with potatoes and carrots. Bake for 1 1/2 hours or so. We have dinner. I strip the remaining meat off the bird and separate. The bones go into a pot to boil (I add pork bones, lamb bones, etc. that I&#8217;ve store in the freezer). Simmer for two hours or more, up to overnight. One hour before done, I add an onion. This makes the broth, full of bone building nutrients. This broth becomes stew, soup, or the liquid for rice.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I make chicken broth with onion, carrot, celery, garlic, bay leaves and pepper. Parsley if I have it. And a shot of vinegar to get all the good stuff out of the bones as was said before. I don't add salt because the broth will reduce and concentrate, so I add my salt when I use it. I don't put herbs in broth except parsley because the herb flavors I want will vary with what dish is being made with the broth. 

To get a nice clear broth, just bring it up to a gentle simmer and hold it there, and skim off any foam that comes to the top. I like to gently simmer broth until it reduces an inch or so in my stock pot. Two hours at least. And it will smell heavenly!

You might try freezing some of your broth in ice cube trays, then pop them out and store in a baggie. Then you have little portions to cook veggies with, start a sauce, etc.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't skim the fat off mine. I Simmer for many hours at 190f and then strain it through a cloth. I then put the put it in the fridge and, the next day the fat will be hardened on top. I remove it and save it for cooking with. Then I freeze my broth.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

brilliant!!!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> brilliant!!!!!



Good Lord! I'm happy you could decipher that before I edited out all of the mis-spellings.  
I love it when you call me brilliant.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

vicker said:


> I don't skim the fat off mine. I Simmer for many hours at 190f and then strain it through a cloth. I then put the put it in the fridge and, the next day the fat will be hardened on top. I remove it and save it for cooking with. Then I freeze my broth.


MMMMM, schmaltz! Use it instead of butter for savory things. 

I can the broth in pints and quarts so I have different amounts for different recipes, and can the schmaltz in pints then store the jar in the fridge once opened. I use the time for meats when canning the schmaltz.


----------

